# busted S10



## phatkid77 (Jul 25, 2008)

well my brand new speedster S10, went in the shop for a tune up as i have the 200km cancer ride THIS WEEKEND....bike has 60km on it maybe...shop calls me...frame is cracked!!! nice

anyway, SCOTT realizes the urgency and have sent out a loaner frame for me this weekend then will ship my permanant replacement next week i guess...

anyway, i believe mine was an 07 (black and yellow accents) carbon fork and chainstay..

ihow much bettter/lighter is the 09 frame, does it have carbon fibre rear as well???

any info would be appreciated..

thanks

cory


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

no the new 09 frames have no carbon in the rear. your frame replacement should look like the 09 S40 frame. i say that because i work at a shop that sells scott and i have seen that all speedster frame replacements are S40's. so where did it crack?


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

sucks cause I have an 06 S10 (matte black/raw alum) and i just ordered a scott CX team. but these things happen and it seems that scott is handling it really well. ive seen the new frames and theyre amazing looking. even the cx bike Im getting has a super smooth alum frame. So yea, where did yours crack? im assuming you never crashed it either.


----------



## phatkid77 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank you very much..that will be my bargain chip...can't replace my old frame (carbon fork/rear) witha new one only fork...that's of lesser value in my mind...
I bought the bike with the crack..bought it that way, they missed it..I asked the techie about it and he said just a paint crack..
Wasn't at a weld or anything, was on the stem where the handlebars go in...very weird


----------



## phatkid77 (Jul 25, 2008)

i bought it cracked... it was on the head tube, on the side not even a weld...when i was looking at the bike i brought it up and the techie said it was just a crack in the paint....guess not...lol

phats


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Have a great time on the RTCC! The BC ride is next week.


----------



## phatkid77 (Jul 25, 2008)

had a blast, decided to upgrade to the SPECIALIZED ROUBAIX...good thing maybe ,
the shop said they had to clean and retap the rear d. hanger....fack

phats


----------

